# Canned Pears FOR DAYS!!!!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I have 20-30 pints of canned pears.
Canned them off my trees last year......

I need to eat thru at least HALF of this amount before July 31.

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE ideas!!

PS: My oldest daughter is a Pastry Chef, so we are not afraid of more complicated dishes!!!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Plain sweet pastry
Tart pan
Egg based custard


Temper the crust by a blind bake..
Brushed with egg white wash

Pat dry pear haves or slices... what ever you have
Arrange pairs in the baked crust
Bake


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

It might sound strange, but I like cottage cheese with pears and coarsely ground black pepper. 
The spiciness of the pepper compliments the sweetness of the pears.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I like pear halves with mayonnaise and shredded sharp cheddar.
If I open a can of them (even the larger size can) I will finish them all by myself.:shocked:


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I also like the way described in post 3... But I also add about a table spoon of tangy mayo....

I would be temped to grind up a bunch in a food processor or blender, and make into jam... Being jam and such is my latest project for homemade gifts..

Good luck


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

You can make pear upside down cake....

Great Grandma Kahler's upside-down cake.

1/2 cup shortening
1 cup sugar 
2 eggs separated
1 tea vanilla
1/2 cup milk
2 cups flour
1/2 tea salt
2 tea baking powder


cream shortening and sugar add egg yokes, vanilla blend and mix in milk. Sift in 2 cups flour, with salt and baking powder, mix. Beat egg whites and fold into mixture.

Icing, 
2 tbs butter 
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups fruit pieces

Melt and pour butter and sugar into pan, then add 2 cups of any type of fruit pieces. (in this case pear) pour batter on top of fruit and bake 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Flip when it comes out of oven so fruit and sugar mixture are on top. (I have been known to substitute fruit syrup for the milk in the batter part of the recipe.)
I personally haven't made pear, but have made peach, it turned out well.


----------



## ChefSufficient (May 25, 2015)

If your daughter is a pastry chef, she should have a basic pate a choux and pastry cream recipe memorized, or at least handy...

Make a pear puree by itself, or fold into a basic pastry cream, then mix a bit of the puree in the pate a choux batter as well...

Pipe out the pate a choux mixture into small rounds (profiteroles/puffs)...Bake

Once the profiteroles have cooled, pipe in the puree or pastry cream mixture into the side of the profiteroles...

Serve with vanilla ice cream and/or a basic caramel sauce...


----------

